# Pumpe Mal anders



## mc_eddy (30. Aug. 2009)

Hallo,
nun ist es soweit wir bauen einen teich mit bachlau oder
besser einen bachlauf mit kleinem teich.

Für den bachlauf habe ich mir überlegt das wasser mit einer 
Archimedischen Schraube, oder schöpfrad zu befördern,
hat jemand sowas schon einmal probiert (gebaut).

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Vampyr (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe Mal anders*

Hi Markus,
ich denke, dass der Wirkungsgrad der archimedischen Schraube deutlich unter dem normaler Pumpen liegen wird. Aber die Idee finde ich klasse.
Ich bin auch seit einiger Zeit am Überlegen, ob man ein paar der "alten Patente" am Teich einsetzen kann, wobei es mir mehr darum geht, die notwendige Energie aus der Natur zu nehmen.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Testpilot (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe Mal anders*

Da kann Dir der Kurt sicherlich eine Menge zu sagen.


----------



## RKurzhals (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe Mal anders*

Hallo Markus,
willkommen hier im Forum!   
Diene Idee ist hier im Forum nicht neu, und die finde ich nicht zu "schräg". Eine Option wäre ein "Schöpwerk". Das ist im Vergleich zu Pumpe+Schlauch bzw. Rohr vergleichsweise komplex, aber machbar.
Ich lese gern solcher Art Selbstbauprojekte. Ab einer gewissen Förderleistung ist diese Option durchaus sinnvoll.
Zum Vergleich für "Kostenrechner": 10 m³/h Wasser bekommt man mit käuflichen Pumpen für 100W elektrische Leistung gerade noch auf 1 m Höhenunterschied gefördert. Wenn ich richtig liege, sind dafür eigentlich nur ~25W nötig. Das wäre das Einsparpotential: 7W/m³/h.


----------



## Kurt (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe Mal anders*

Hallo Markus,

das mit der Archimedischen Schraube hat mich auch fasziniert, nur die Optiimierungen des Schöpfwerks und anderes haben mich davon abgehalten in der Sache weiterzumachen.

Im Anhang siehst du einen kleinen Entwurf, nach dem man mit 'Eigenmitteln' eine relativ kostengünstige Lösung, die dazu auch noch sparsam im Verbrauch sein sollte, umsetzen könnte.
Die Lösung mit klassischem Schneckengewinde wird schon etwas teurer: nach einem mir vorliegenden Angebot kommt ein solches mit 90 mm Durchmesser pro Meter auf € 120. Dazu sollte natürlich auch das passende Rohr gefunden werden, wahrscheinlich durch einen 'Drehkünstler' angepasst. Wenn du genaueres dazu brauchst, schreib ein PN. 

Würd mich freuen, wenn du da dran bleibst. Dann bleibt mir die Tüftlerei erspart.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee

P.S.: demnächst gibts eine Zusammenfassung meiner Erfahrungen der letzten 3 Jahre mit dem Schöpfwerkl


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe Mal anders*

Hallo Kurt und Markus,
das Manko an der Archimedes'schen Schraube und den Teichpumpen ist, dass diese einen Rückfluss des Wassers nicht verhindern. Dieser senkt den Wirkungsgrad. Wenn Ihr statt Schöpfwerk die Schneckenwelle der Archimedes'schen Schraube so modifiziert, dass diese aus einzelnen Kammern besteht (siehe Nautilus bzw. entspr. Fossilien), dann gibt es keinen Rückfluß.
Die Anfertigungskosten müssen freilich die Stromersparnis tragen... (ab einer gewissen Teichgröße sinnvoll).


----------



## Vampyr (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe Mal anders*

Hallo,
wie kommt ihr darauf, dass das Prinzip Energie sparen würde? Das Rechenbeispiel von Rolf ist klassische Physik. Also die notwendige Leistung ohne Wärme- und Reibungsverluste. Sprich Wirkungsgrad =1. Ich gehe von einem schlechteren Wirkungsgrad als bei herkömlichen Pumpen aus, wobei die Idee an sich schon ziemlich gut ist.

Was die eigentliche "Pumpe" angeht, habt ihr Recht, dass es recht teuer wird, wenn man auf Industrieteile zurückgreift. Meine Idee währe z.B. ein 70er PE-Rohr und da selbst ne Spirale draufgeschweißt und ggf so abgedreht, dass das Ganze in ein 110er Rohr reingeht. Das Ganze könnte man natürlich eleganter aus VA basteln.

Bei Überlegungen bei Lesen des Freds fiel mir noch was anderes ein. Vor einigen jahren saß ich nach einem Seminar mit einigen Leuten in ner Kneipe, wobei die Diskussion bald auf Themen wie perpetuum mobile etc zurück kamen. Also dabei ging es nicht um utopische Maschienen, die Energie aus dem Nichts produzieren sondern um die Überlegung, dass man ja mittels Kreuzen gegen den wind segeln kann und ob ähnliches auch mit der Schwerkraft möglich währe etc.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Mir wurde dabei von einem Teil namens "messias Maschine" erzählt. Dabei handelt es sich um ein Gerät, was nur ab einer bestimmten Größe ne positive Energiebillanz hat, was bisher weshalb das Ding bisher nochnicht gebaut wurde.
Es handelt sich dabei um einen Zylinder, der sich dreht und so durch die Zentrifugalkraft Wasser hochfördert, von da läufts über Turbinen wieder runter. Laut physikalischen Berechnungen ist weniger Energie für die Rotation notwendig als das Wasser an potentieller gewinnt, was aus einer Abkühlung des Wassers kommen soll. 
Um das nachzurechnen muss ich noch ein paar Semester studieren.

Meine Idee war dabei war, ob man nicht auch einen drehenden Zylinder am Teich einsetzen könnte. Was haltet ihr davon?

Gruß Christoph


----------



## mc_eddy (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe Mal anders*

Hallo an Alle,

danke für eure anregungen, das projekt wird erstmal leicht verschoben
da ich noch einige andere Baustellen habe.

Wenn sich aber was neues ergibt melde ich mich bei euch ....



Gruß
Markus


----------



## Joachim (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe Mal anders*

Moin!

Na, man kann doch so ein spannendes Thema nicht gleich "abwürgen" 

Hier mal nen netter Link zum Thema: http://www.kautz-vella.de/essay.htm


----------



## andreas w. (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe Mal anders*

mahlzeit, ich schliess mich da man an.

werde das ganze zwar bei mir daheim nicht praktizieren, find so eine idee und was draus wird aber richtig gut und interessant.

bitte weiter damit:beeten


----------



## Vampyr (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Pumpe Mal anders*

Hallo Joachim,
ich glaube auch, dass es diese Seite war, die ich damals gefunden habe.
Es wird wohl noch ein paar tage dauern, bis ich die Seite nochmal durchgearbeitet habe.

Was mir an Seiten zu sog. "Freier Energie" immer etwas missfält ist, dass man versucht den "normalen" Leser mit fachausdrücken zu verwirren und die Denkweise "ich verstehs zwar nicht, aber die wissen schon, wovon sie sprechen" herbeizuführen.

Es ging mir ziemlich gegen den Strich, dass gleich in den ersten Absätzen von Neutrinostrahlung als Ursache gesprochen wird. Das sind diese Typen, die überhaupt keine Ahung haben und versuchen etwas bisher unerforschtes als Grund zu nennen. Neutrinos schließe ich dabei als Wirkungsursache aus, da sie mit nahezu nichts wechselwirken. Wen das Thema Neutrinos interessiert, dem kann ich folgendes kleine Video an Herz legen.
Alpha Centauri - Was sind Neutrinos?

Es ist auf jeden Fall top, dass euch das Thema auch interessiert und man nicht gleich als esoterischer Spinner abgestempelt wird, wenn man mir sowas kommt. Ich werde den Artikel in Ruhe lesen und ein paar Hintergrundinformationen einholen, da bei mir jetzt auch wieder das Interesse geweckt wurde.

Gruß 
Christoph


----------

